# Xbox 360 help needed



## mandar5 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi guys planning to buy the xbox 360 preferably 250 gb version. Please let me know should i wait till diwali so as MS may come up with Holiday bundle or should i get it right away? SD has 250gb with 3 games without Kinect for 21k.
Regards,
Mandar


----------

